# Whats the time there? [Tutor]



## Gigacore (Nov 23, 2007)

So guys... its really a mess to have a dedicated world clock app on ur desk to check the time of foreign countries... (especially when ur dear ones live there) And wanna contact or chat with them....

So are u not happy with the World Clock App ?

No Probs...

Google is there for u......

Yeah... GOOGLE!!

You can check the time in google search. Here:

1. Just search for "*time*" to check local time.

2. For foreign countries, type "*time in tokyo*" (here u can type other city name than tokyo, its just for example)

Here ends my small tut whilst i'm damn busy...

- GIGA -


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2007)

thnx


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 23, 2007)

^ welcome


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 23, 2007)

nice 1


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 23, 2007)

^ thanks


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 23, 2007)

Awesome tutorial dude


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Nov 23, 2007)

Giga .....what else to say

Boo hooo man

Anyways thanks to u someone might get benefited


----------



## nvidia (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks Gigacore...


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 23, 2007)

lol.. i know this is the wackiest tutor


----------



## xbonez (Nov 23, 2007)

nice tut...actually someone should post a detailed tut on google search...u can even use it to convert between units (kgs in pounds), do calculations etc.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 24, 2007)

lol yeh tricks mein bhi use karta hoon..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 24, 2007)

Rockstar11 said:
			
		

> lol yeh tricks mein bhi use karta hoon..


main toh har jagah yehi use karta hu.Ghar ki wall pe watch nahi google daala hua hai.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 24, 2007)

gud one bro...i needed one like dis...


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 24, 2007)

^ LOL.. u said.. i've vista and no need of this... in IM


----------



## azzu (Nov 24, 2007)

helped to me THx


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 24, 2007)

^ welcome


----------



## enticer86 (Nov 24, 2007)

nice haan.. google really rocks!


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 24, 2007)

cool dude BUT

isnt any such widget available for vista???


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 26, 2007)

What if u dont have an internet connection??
Dont worry u can use vista's multiple clock option. Means, u can hav multiple clocks of different time zones.

1. Just  single click on the clock in taskbar.
2. Select *"Change date and time sittings....."*
3. Goto *"Additional Clocks"* tab.
4. Click on * "Show this clock"* option.
5. Select ur time zone n give a display name for the new clock.
6. Click *OK * and u r done.
7. now if u click on taskbar clock then it will show u two clocks!!


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 26, 2007)

^^ almost all the guys here on the forum has net


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 26, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> What if u dont have an internet connection??
> Dont worry u can use vista's multiple clock option. Means, u can hav multiple clocks of different time zones.
> 
> 1. Just single click on the clock in taskbar.
> ...


 
nice 1


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 26, 2007)

yes its good i agree...


----------



## azzu (Nov 26, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> ^^ almost all the guys here on the forum has net



i dont agree with u Bro 
coz they were days when i used to sit in cafe and browse forum 
but luckly iam on MO now 

     Nice 1 fun2sh


----------



## bhutanesedude (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey Fun2sh, What if we do not have VISTA installed in our system?
Guys guys guys...every one has there own way of technique...we should know how to appreciate it though the tutorial would be old....but I like it....
Well.....I have one same type as a currency convertor in google as from US Dollar t0 indian Rupee or vice versa, simply type USD to INR or vice versa..and yu will have the current value of currency. For other countries also you have have it.....well....hope you will love it and sorry, If mine was not a new thing to you all.....




> What if u dont have an internet connection??
> Dont worry u can use vista's multiple clock option. Means, u can hav multiple clocks of different time zones.
> 
> 1. Just  single click on the clock in taskbar.
> ...


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 27, 2007)

@ azzu... i surrender


----------



## azzu (Nov 27, 2007)

^^ wats there to surrender 
i was just telling my view that's it not moore than it


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 27, 2007)

now u tel 
WAT IF WE DONT HAV A COMPUTER. 
solution: ja kar band bajao


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 27, 2007)

he he he


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 27, 2007)

@ fun2sh, u need to know the "GMT" or the "Time Zone" to find out the time of other countries without any aid!!!


----------



## hullap (Nov 27, 2007)

good


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 27, 2007)

^ wats good dude ?


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 28, 2007)

^ hmm.. thanks


----------

